# The Feast - by Rachel (~BHM, Romance, Dining, ~SWG)



## rachel (Nov 25, 2006)

_~BHM, Romance, Dining, ~SWG_- absence makes the heart grow fonder, and hungrier! 

This is my first post here, so i apologise if I have the format messed up. >.> No offense taken to any editing... 

*The Feast
by Rachel​*​
Maggie could barely contain her excitement as she ran down the hall towards her apartment. It had been nearly two weeks since she left the city on business, leaving Connor at home. She had had a wonderful time... but she missed her big, strong boyfriend. She nearly shouldered the front door down, spotted him, and threw herself at him, luggage and all. 

Connor's face broke into a ridiculous smile, and he spun the smaller girl around. Putting her down, he smoothed down her wild brown hair and took in the sight of her. She was a near foot shorter than his 6'4", but made of solid muscle from years of gymnastics and soccer - not to mention her frantic lifestyle. She had a perpetual look of mischievousness in her eye - like she was about to wreak havoc and there wasn't a thing anyone could do about it. She was grinning like an idiot too - a look that made Connor's knees go weak.

Maggie dumped her bags and led Connor over to the couch, kicking off her shoes on the way. Connor sat obediently - he always did. He may have been 6'4", and the former striker for his university's soccer team, but he was helpless around his determined girlfriend. No amount of size could argue with sheer determinism. But Maggie frowned, concerned, as she looked at him. She ran a finger down his cheek, his neck, and down his front. 

“You missed me…” she started.

“Of course,” She couldn’t know how much. Two weeks was so long…

“You’ve… lost so much weight.” 

Connor squirmed a little. He hadn’t eaten much since Maggie had been gone - he hadn’t done much of anything. It wasn’t that he didn’t mean to, he just hadn’t felt like it. He hadn’t felt like much. He was just waiting for her to get back. He told her as much. 

“b- Connor! That’s terrible!” she looked partially flattered, and nearly vindictive. She kissed him full on the mouth &#8211; wow, he’d missed that taste &#8211; and got up off the couch. 

“Like a three year old!” she was ranting, “… you’d think I needed to take care of a grown man 24 hours a day. And what if I were gone longer? Good grief, Connor…” 

Connor peered around the corner, where she’d entered the kitchen. Her tirade continued, but she was pulling pots and pans out of the cupboards, setting water to boil and pre-heating the oven. He tried not to grin again &#8211; she didn’t even sound upset. She was loving every minute.

“… and I hope you’re hungry!” she fixed a final, mischievous glare on him.

“I am.” He got up, and sat down at the center island in the kitchen. 

The smell of garlic frying in olive oil was already filling the air. Now he was hungry. Two weeks worth. He reached across the island and snuck a grape from Maggie’s cooking space. She laughed and tried to smack his hand with the wooden spoon she’d been stirring tomatoes with.

“Hey! None of that! Go watch TV &#8211; I’ll bring something out when it’s ready.” 

Connor obeyed with a mock pout, sneaking a handful of grapes on his way out.

The smells from the kitchen were nearly unbearable. Connor could smell garlic, baking bread, spice and cheese. The kitchen had been fully stocked &#8211; he’d bothered to shop just before Maggie came home. He rubbed his rumbling belly, feeling the inside of his ribs where his stomach was nearly concave. 

Well, he reasoned, not for long.

Finally, Maggie emerged with a tray of goodies suitable for a party. The garlic and oil had become stacks of his favorite fried garlic bread. She had wrapped fresh mozzarella in prescuto. A baked flatbread with garlic and rosemary came with a creamy red dip of some kind… Connor nearly fell over himself trying to cram it all in.

Maggie giggled, amused. She excused herself briefly to tend to what was still cooking and came back, where Connor was happily munching away. She toyed with his stomach and belt while he ate.

“I can’t believe how empty you look. I am going to stuff you to the brim!” She whipped some dripping balsamic vinegar off his lower lip and he turned to look at her.

“I hope so,” He took another bite; “I can’t believe how good this is. I just want to eat until I can’t stand. Mmmm,” he closed his eyes in ecstasy over a glop of cheese, “I don’t think I could ever stop if I wanted to.”

Maggie disappeared to the kitchen, and came back a few minutes later with the next course. A giant bowl of pasta &#8211; spagettini with her tomato-meat sauce, with mounts of stringy melted parmesan gluing it together. Connor had barely finished his appetizers when she arrived. He was about to lean forward and dig in when she stopped him, and leaned him back on the couch again. 

“I just want to check.” She said, pressing her hand into his belly. His belly was still flat, but not like before. She pretended to be concerned, “I don’t know if I made enough to fill you right up. You still seem so hungry!” 

Connor smiled, took her hand off his belly and kissed it &#8211; Then cook more &#8211; I won’t stop eating until I can’t move.” And with that, he deliberately replaced her hand on his belly, leaned forward, and dug in.

Maggie stoked his belly and his sides and covered him with kisses as he gorged himself on the entire bowl of pasta. He could feel it, warm and delicious inside his stomach. He had eaten pounds of it when Maggie ran off to the kitchen again, to return with the next course.

He was reclined on the couch when she got back, bowl in hand. She moved the now-empty bowl of pasta away from in front of him, and put down the new bowl. She turned her attention to Connor.

He was sitting, one hand on either side of his stomach, looking happy as a clam. His belly pushed out now, two or three inches further out than his rib cage. He couldn’t hold in his stomach much more, and he was letting it out a little down by his belt. Maggie rubbed his stomach a little, especially down where it pressed against his belt.

“Are you full? I can take back the next course if you like.” 

“Are you crazy?” 

Connor loved this part &#8211; she had no intention of taking that food anywhere, and he knew it.. He wrestled for a moment with the buckle of his belt, finally letting it out a few notches. He took a deep breath and let his stomach out to fill the new space. 

“I’m still starved. What’s next?”

“Risotto.” Connor nearly died. This was his favorite &#8211; a truffle and pheasant risotto with tones of parmesan. The flavor was to die for &#8211; every bite made him feel like he needed ten more. Maggie must have brought the truffle back with her, since he hadn’t bought it.

With a little effort, he leaned forward again and started scooping huge spoonfuls into his mouth. Maggie sat next to him, staring and teasing him about his now-insatiable appetite. 

“I don’t know where you put it all,” she’d joke. “Oh, I see. There.” And she’d massage his growing belly when he took a breather with her cool, skilled hands.

The bowl disappeared and Connor sat back again, beside himself. He struggled to take a deep breath, and look pleadingly to Maggie to help. She was more than happy. She straddled his lap and undid his obscured belt. She removed it as he drew in a breath. She sat next to him again. He lay back with his eyes closed for a few minutes, rubbing his hands down over the bulge of his belly. He couldn’t hold anything in anymore. His belly hung right out over his pant button by inches. His stomach was round and hard and hot.

“That was amazing,” he breathed, as he opened his eyes to look at Maggie lovingly. 

“Are you done?” she asked, rubbing the top curve of his belly soothingly.

“I don’t know. Can I stand?” He winked at her, and leaned forward. He stood, with effort, and stretched with his hands above his head. His shirt pulled up, to expose his swollen belly. Bringing his hands back down to his belly, he looked pensive. 

“Yup. Guess I need more.”

Maggie leapt back to the kitchen. Dessert hadn’t even begun, after all.

First it was a Sundae. She had baked brownies and chocolate-cream squares which she now brought out with ice cream and fruit. The whole mess looked like a nine scoop Sunday built atop a tray of baked goods. It smelled incredible.

Connor wasted no time digging in. He polished off spoonful after spoonful, all the while making small talk with Maggie about how big he imagined his stomach was now, after every bite. At one point he leaned back, looking like he was going to stop. He slouched a little and grasped his belly with both hands. 

Then, arching his back, he stuck his bulging belly out as far as he could and *snap* the button of his jeans popped off and skidded across the floor. He zipped them down a bit and made sure he was relaxing his overgrown belly into every crevice available. His t-shirt inched up a bit, stretching around his bloated midsection and unable to cover his whole girth. Then he went back to eating.

To Maggie’s surprise, he finished it all. A tray of brownies, a tray of crème squares covered in ice cream and fruit. He lay back, looking stunned. 

Maggie straddled him again, looking him in the eye. His belly stuck straight out and brushed against her stomach where she perched. She rolled up his shirt more where it looked like to was constricting him too hard. His belly was huge, pregnant and gorged from the feast she’d prepared. 

“Come here.” He asked of her. 

When she hesitated, he added “No really, come here. I couldn’t move if an earthquake shook me.” 

She leaned towards him, curling herself around his enormous belly. He kissed her, pressing his belly even farther out into her. Then he drew her into a hug and whispered in her ear slowly and deliberately: 

“I have never eaten this much in my entire life. I have never been this huge in my entire life. I am fat and round and about to explode… and I think this is the most amazing day of my life.”

Maggie nearly jumped him right there. But she kissed him again, wrapping her entire body around his swollen girth &#8211; careful not to squeeze too hard. Then she got up, and fetched the rest of dessert.


----------



## zonker (Nov 27, 2006)

Rachel, you always know how to make a man hungry for more . . .:eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: 

Your stories are delicious...


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Nov 27, 2006)

yes, very awesome story!!!!!!!!!!!
I dream of being fed like that


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (Nov 27, 2006)

I am so very glad to find another WG writer out there who enjoys writing and reading BHM stuffing stories as much as I do!!!! Hooray.:happy:


----------

